# Meetings > Ομάδες Εργασίας >  Μηχανογράφηση των αποδείξεων του Συλλόγου

## wiresounds

Εδώ παρακαλώ οργανώστε το project της μηχανογράφησης των αποδείξεων του Συλλόγου.

Πρέπει να γίνει πολύ γρήγορα η υλοποίηση του!

Ας αναλάβει κάποιος να συντονίσει το project.

----------


## ggeorgan

Εντάξει, γράφω ένα ατζαμίδικο σε MS Access γι' αρχή. Αν υπάρχει κανένα άλλο έτοιμο, έχει καλώς, άλλως να αφήσουμε να δούμε τι ροή παραστατικών θα έχουμε. Αυτή εξαρτάται και από το τι θα αποφασίσει η Γενική Συνέλευση.

----------


## Asterix

Έχω ένα έτοιμο σε Access για έσοδα - έξοδα...αν πιστεύετε ότι σας κάνει να το άνεβάσω κάπου....
Edit:Αν και πιστεύω τώρα που το γράφω θα τόχετε λύσει το θέμα.(Δεν πρόσεξα τη ημερομηνία).

----------

